# Yavanna, this is an ESEE Candiru.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This was my knife, and I put an orange handle on it because Harley-Davidson colors are orange and black.

It has an ESEE emblem on one side, and a little, tiny fish on the other. The knife might be small but it is razor sharp.

You're a prepper, and a knife is one of the essential items for survival. I wish I could get you one, but my guess is that I'd be in a Brazilian jail faster than the last time. Oh, they were nice to me, one guard even smuggled in some Brigadeiro for me.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Dude, you are obsessed with this fish ( Freud would find another explanation for it...) 
so you have been in Brazil and in jail too? And they were nice to you ( how much bribe did you pay?) ? Are you sure of it? Prison inmates are very vicious with one another, so how come you were not beaten? 🤔🤔


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, I've been beaten, just not in Brazil. American bikers in the 1970s played a tad rough.

I must admit, I'd like to see your country. I've heard there are sections of the river that have never been explored.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I do not know about Brazil. But Spain and Turkey jails sucks. An experience I do not wish to repeat.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty, I invited Yavanna and her husband to KimberTalk. Since you and I are both from Wisconsin, we should teach her "cow tipping" or she'll look like a tourist.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> Smitty, I invited Yavanna and her husband to KimberTalk. Since you and I are both from Wisconsin, we should teach her "cow tipping" or she'll look like a tourist.


what the h*** is kimbertalk? &#129300;


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KimberTalk is a forum about old men acting like children. A Kimber is a type of 1911 pistol, and we discuss our experiences which are mostly lies and hyperbole. There's a little politics, there's a lot of jokes, and of course, the guys show off their expensive pistols, some of which cost ten times as much as my first car.

Smitty, either Yavanna (as a Brazilian citizen) cannot own a knife and/or have one imported, I thought our knife section would show her some of our American cutlery. For some reason I can post pictures in the main forum here, but not in the PM section.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

I can own knifes, as long as they are purchased here but cannot import any, since the customs will confiscate it. 😕 
If you carry a knife with a blade over 20cn (~8 inches), police can consider it a weapon. 
Little thugs rob people with small kitchen knifes 🙄 and then the law here says you cannot have a gun because it is dangerous.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

If you own some Brazilian knives, I'd like to see one. I don't believe I ever have.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Mostly we do not have those fancy knifes you americans have 🤷 some brands are better than others, but in the end a knife is a good knife as long as it stays sharps.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yavanna, do you know how to sharpen? I have lots of new stones I no longer will ever use. Could I ship them to Brazil?

Go to the knife section of KimberTalk. Knives can be sharpened better than most people think.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Yavanna, do you know how to sharpen? I have lots of new stones I no longer will ever use. Could I ship them to Brazil?
> 
> Go to the knife section of KimberTalk. Knives can be sharpened better than most people think.


Uh, stop pushing people to other forums. Very bad form.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> Uh, stop pushing people to other forums. Very bad form.


Sorry, didn't mean to. I'm a member of several forums, and I view it like looking at differing sections of a newspaper.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to. I'm a member of several forums, and I view it like looking at differing sections of a newspaper.


Bad comparison. This board has several sections. 
Comparatively speaking, it'd be like writing ting an editorial to the NYT, suggesting people go to the New York Post.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to. I'm a member of several forums, and I view it like looking at differing sections of a newspaper.





Denton said:


> Uh, stop pushing people to other forums. Very bad form.


Bad form demonstration &#8230;..


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Yes, I know how to sharpen knives and tools, I grew up in the countryside


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Go to the knife section of KimberTalk.


Don't know much about Kimber's. Most of my 1911 research has centered around Colt, Springfield, Dan Wesson (CZ), STI etc. I've always found Kimber's to be a very pretty 1911 but have not heard much about their precision related ability.

I should probably do some research on Kimber...


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Best friend's wife bought him a Kimber Pro Carry 45ACP with Crimson Trace grips a few years back. Very nice pistol, shoots great. The laser really shows how shaky your hands are.

Tourist, do you have any threads or input on good all around utility knives? Been looking at a couple Ka-Bars (I'm a Marine so I'm a little partial).


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Don't know much about Kimber's. Most of my 1911 research has centered around Colt, Springfield, Dan Wesson (CZ), STI etc. I've always found Kimber's to be a very pretty 1911 but have not heard much about their precision related ability.
> 
> I should probably do some research on Kimber...


Bought the boy a Kimber Raptor when he graduated from Auburn. Beautiful weapon, but I'd never buy one for myself.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> Bought the boy a Kimber Raptor when he graduated from Auburn. Beautiful weapon, but I'd never buy one for myself.


I wanted a dependable compact pistol. I had a Detonics back in the day, and foolishly sold it. But I like the idea of having scads of compact Wilson-Rogers magazines I can buy over the internet. I must admit, I'm a tad disappointed with our local Cabela's. I heard a lot of praise when the place was first built, but I never find much there I haven't seen (or sold) before.

I wouldn't buy a knife there.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

txmarine6531 said:


> Been looking at a couple Ka-Bars (I'm a Marine so I'm a little partial).


I only get "real" Ka-Bars for my clients. There's one place I know of--strange story. Got my FIL one there, he fought in the Pacific.

I'll dig around.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> This was my knife, and I put an orange handle on it because Harley-Davidson colors are orange and black.
> 
> It has an ESEE emblem on one side, and a little, tiny fish on the other. The knife might be small but it is razor sharp.
> 
> ...


Very nice, that is a classy knife. And those little ones can be deceptive; they make good weapons, even thought they are tiny.



Yavanna said:


> I can own knifes, as long as they are purchased here but cannot import any, since the customs will confiscate it. &#128533;
> If you carry a knife with a blade over 20cn (~8 inches), police can consider it a weapon.
> Little thugs rob people with small kitchen knifes &#128580; and then the law here says you cannot have a gun because it is dangerous.


I have a 12" Tramontina in my kitchen drawer, for any inside the house defense. I have carried a KaBar {Cammilus brand} on my person here, it has a 7" blade, and it is definitely a weapon. 
Can you own a 9mm there? If you can't that is a shame, I have had a couple of Brazil made Taurus 9mm's, and they are excellent guns.
The little thugs around here are not as vicious as they are in Brazil, but I have have stand offs with some.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> Very nice, that is a classy knife. And those little ones can be deceptive; they make good weapons, even thought they are tiny.


They are still around, and listed in the Blue Ridge catalog. Yes, the 1095 alloy ESEE uses gets knives incredibly sharp.

I went to smaller knives, myself. I'm carry a Kershaw Spline now. It's the mental not the metal.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> They are still around, and listed in the Blue Ridge catalog. Yes, the 1095 alloy ESEE uses gets knives incredibly sharp.
> 
> I went to smaller knives, myself. I'm carry a Kershaw Spline now. It's the mental not the metal.


You are a whiz with knives, that is certain, and I have carried small knives for a long time myself. I had a Case XX mini hunter, about 35 years ago, and it was scary sharp. It had a 3 inch blade I think, I sold it to my roommate, when I was in the Army.

Right now I have some yard sale knives that are small folders, and I like the size; they don't get in the way, and they drop into the pocket nicely. They are Frost, and pretty junky, but if I lose one, it won't an expensive loss.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah, little knives are made from the same alloy as bigger knives. This one is assisted opening.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> Yeah, little knives are made from the same alloy as bigger knives. This one is assisted opening.
> 
> View attachment 93135


Hey Tourist.

Can I ask a favour?
If I had $125 and wanted to start sharpening knives correctly, what kit would you start me off with and what tuition (online) would you recommend?

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'd spend a bit more and get an Edge Pro Apex. Lots of Chinese pretenders out there that last about a year. Edge Pro items are solid and hold the knives and scissors firmly.

Go to Ben's website and watch some videos edgeproinc.com


----------

